
Using Reading Strategies to Help Computer Science Students - HeinzPanzer
https://gse.gmu.edu/research/tr/articles/cloze
======
suttonroad
Personal rant:

Wow. No joke, this article is written by my 9th-grade geometry teacher. The
same one that actively campaigned to remove me from of our school's gifted-
and-talented mathematics track because I "asked too many questions" (despite
being a consistent top performer in her class).

After high school I went on to earn a BS, MS, and PhD in mathematics and
computer science (and successfully taught computer science to hundreds of
students at a top-tier U.S. university) before moving on to an entrepreneurial
career in the tech industry.

My experience is obviously personal and nothing but anecdotal, but I wouldn't
trust this teacher to come to any conclusions about what does or doesn't work
in computer science education without first attempting to control for her own
lack of comprehension regarding the perceptions she has of her students
(something she repeatedly relies on in this teacher research project).

Edit: to give credit where it is due, I did have two excellent and encouraging
computer science teachers at that same high school.

